# Name Generator



## SeldomSeenAcres (Jul 30, 2012)

Not sure where this post should be...

I am horrible about picking names for my kids. I am getting a registered LaMancha buck this weekend and need some help picking a name.
Is there some kind of name generator website that might help?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just go to human name websites. Then you can see meanings for names. Also do you have a theme? I go to the bible and give my animals biblical names.


----------



## SeldomSeenAcres (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't have a theme - that is part of the problem.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I use thesarus.com LoL All of my names are a synonym of either peace,serenity,hope,faith, etc.


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

*Found one*

onder:
Here is a website i found:
http://www.languageisavirus.com/pet-names/goat-name-generator.html#.U3lzbvldWSo


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

SeldomSeenAcres said:


> Not sure where this post should be...
> 
> I am horrible about picking names for my kids. I am getting a registered LaMancha buck this weekend and need some help picking a name.
> Is there some kind of name generator website that might help?


I tend to go with Greek God's names for my bucks. I currently have Apollo and Zeus. I used to have bucks named Puck, Stripe, and Justin and every one of them turned out to be a problem child in one way or another. If you google "names" you will get a lot of hits on name sites. If you want something a little different, just add 'native american' or whatever in front of the 'names'.

ETA: Of course, you can always post a picture of him and ask for suggestions.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

As mentioned above, if you post a pic of him and ask for names, I bet you'll get plenty of ideas.  
That said, I really like the idea of a state name theme. Example: Georgia, Carolina, Dakota, Arizona, Tex(Texas), etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

